# Getting into rhinestones



## p.ervin (Oct 19, 2008)

EGX-350 
I want to get into rhinestone application, does anyone know if this a good machine to start with. I am pretty smart and a quick learner. I am a screener and I do my own production just want to create templates from my own designs.

If anyone can suggest a machine that would be helpful. I have limited space due to all the screenprinting machinery.
And approxinmate costs.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I own the EGX 350 and now having it vorking. The only limitation you have is the size of the cutting area. It is a 9x12 area. So you cannot do a really large area. There are other machines that are quite expensive (list on the 350 is about 5500 USD) some of them will only put stones on the material and not make templates. Digital Arts has a rhinestone system (Rhinestone Setting System) that uses a compatible vinyl cutter to make the templates. It does look promising although I am having some cutting issues. With this you can make templates 15 x39 inches. BUT...hang loose for a 2-3 weeks, a birdie has told me that there is something new coming down the pike.. I will post something when a definite item is out and working..


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

p.ervin

in addition to the limited size of a template that the eg 350 can do you are also somewhat limited to the amount of colors you can do quickly on a template.

We use the CAAMS robotic rhinestone setter which buts the stones onto the transfer paper. the design is made on the computer and the design is sent to the machine we can do 11x15 up to six colors and sizes at 75 stones per minute.

Any questions just give a yell

Regards,
Bob


----------



## p.ervin (Oct 19, 2008)

wow i will contact you tomorrow


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I know this is a old thread but I am wondering if bob sees this or someone else with cam systems, 
What kind of software does a cam system use?
thanks
Sandy JO


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

or think about this: for the cost of the engravers talked about above you could buy:

1) a vinyl cutter w/optical eye registration (roland gx-24) approx $1500
2) a heat press. pricing from $500
3) stone setting software (r wear from roland) approx $500

you would output your design from r wear to the cutter. it would cut your template on a material available at sign shops. place hotfix stones in template. transfer with tape masking material and heat press to shirt.

and then you leave yourself open to doing inkjet transfer, vinyl cutting for heat applied apparel decoration and signage.


----------



## VirtualIsland (Sep 22, 2007)

P. you have two of the leaders responed to you charles & sandy jo so take their advice and check out some of sandy jo's lesson(they are some where on the forum)


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks virual,
Heres the link to get anyone started in making your own rhinestone transfers 
www.t-shirtforums.com/*rhinestone*-decoration/t56048.html
I am here to help anyone that wants to learn rhinestone application,
Sandy jo


----------



## RhinestoneFetish (May 8, 2009)

Hi Charles,
Can we have a hint as to what the birdie told you? Is the new equipment for making templates like a cutter or some kind of robotic machine like a CAMS


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey dixie, charles is out of town, right now, but i am sure he will answer when he gets back, 
sandy Jo


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

Hello All,

Bob here, the CAMMS machine uses its own proprietery software. It works somewhat like the das which is a vector design system. The CAMMS software right now is not as sophisticated as the DAS but they are working on it.

I traded my CAMMS machine in for the new model CAMMS it will set 175 stones per hour instead of 75 S/P/H. It arrives today.

Sandy-- How are you doing with regard to the CPSIA situation.

Bob


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Well bob is here and he has a new one it sound like and he had a new old new one, lol
he will be the man to answer the cams machine questions,, 
Concerning getting to know your Rhinestones, and bobs Question of how i am doing with the new Lead laws,
I have changed and am changing over to stones with very lil lead in them..Far Far Below the limit that we need to be concerned with. and my rhinestuds are Lead free.
Now lets hear more about this machine,
Great to hear from you Bob
Sandy Jo


----------



## designmajorz (Jun 7, 2007)

miktoxic, interesting breakdown. maybe you or sandyjo can advise me. I was looking into buying a versalaser from universal laser systems Universal Laser Systems, Laser Engraving Cutting Marking & Etching. The egx-350 is about half the price, but do they do the same things? I ask because I want to make custom templates. does anyone have any experience with using a laser machine for rhinestone templates?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

hey Rhinestone Fetish...what the birdie told me is now old news...I was talking about the system that Sandy Jo is now using...and by the way there is now a smaller version available...you might want to check out The Eagle..

by the way Sandy Jo...who finked on me and said I was out of town...jeez...can't get away with anything...I was actually waaaay outta town..spend two weeks in Southern Germany, Austria and Italy....doing my part to stimulate the economy..


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

sorry charles,, i was so excited, where you were,, i had sent you a messge remember and you said i will get back to you i am Europe,,so i just wanted who ever was asking you the question to know,, you were not ignoring them,, but enjoying yourseld , you deserved it,, hope you had a great time,, see any rhinestones there?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I am surprised that the space shuttle did not see all the sparkles from Europe...they are really into bling...


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thats what i like to hear, because we are behind them in trends, woohooo..


----------

